# Blacking out green thread



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

In my continuing battle with green thread algae, I am removing the worst affected plants and putting them in the sump (mainly Hydrotriche hottoniiflora, from which the GHA is very hard to remove, and floaters). 

How long do I need to keep the GHA is blackout conditions before it will die? If I leave it to long the hottoniiflora might die off one me. is 3 days enough? too much?

Experience appreciated : )


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Have you tried spot treatment with excel yet? This works well for many


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

If you don't have shrimp, vals, riccia, or any sensitive fish. Then just nuke the tank it will be gone the same day or next. Turn everything off, lights included. Put in a power head or if you already have one leave it on. 2-4 tbsp of hydrogen peroxide per 10g, leave it alone for about an hour. Do a 30-50% water change after dose 5ml of excel per 10g. That's it no more algae of any kind unless you have a really really bad case of bba then repeat once a week until gone.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

second that man.. similar to what I do. I just spot treat the tough spots when i dose the excel with a syringe.



coldmantis said:


> If you don't have shrimp, vals, riccia, or any sensitive fish. Then just nuke the tank it will be gone the same day or next. Turn everything off, lights included. Put in a power head or if you already have one leave it on. 2-4 tbsp of hydrogen peroxide per 10g, leave it alone for about an hour. Do a 30-50% water change after dose 5ml of excel per 10g. That's it no more algae of any kind unless you have a really really bad case of bba then repeat once a week until gone.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

They tank has cardinals tetras and fork tail blue eyes (and bushynose). I don't think the fish will react well to a tank nuke. Last, last resort. 

I removed the shrimp as I planned to use algaefix before learning it was not available in ontario.

I am blacking out the hottoniiflora because it is INFESTED with GHA. As part of this process I did a major rescape and manually removed the vast majority of the GHA. With its fine needles hottoniiflora tends to take a lot of damage even from careful GHA removal via gentle toothbrush, hense the blackout. I kept a few relativly clear stems in the tank in case the stuff being blacked out reacts really badly. 

Hopefully I can get some liquid CO2 (does it matter if it is not excel per say? My LSF only has another types just called liquid CO2). My plan was to do a bit manual removal, and start "excel" treatments.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

colio said:


> They tank has cardinals tetras and fork tail blue eyes (and bushynose). I don't think the fish will react well to a tank nuke. Last, last resort.
> 
> I removed the shrimp as I planned to use algaefix before learning it was not available in ontario.
> 
> ...


My 40b has 
40 very large cardinal tetras
30 harquin rasboras
3 huge sae
2 huge zebra loaches
40ish? Amano shrimp
6 neon dwarf rainbows
2-3 celestial pearl danios
10? Octos

They are fine after countless nukes over the years










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

you could move fish then nuke. I need to nuke my 2.5 betta tank. I'll remove the fish and the couple ghost shrimp while I nuke it.


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

pyrrolin said:


> you could move fish then nuke. I need to nuke my 2.5 betta tank. I'll remove the fish and the couple ghost shrimp while I nuke it.


Not all of us have extra tanks : P


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

A simple container will do for a short period of time


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

its prob the API version, and I use that as well, its cheaper.



colio said:


> They tank has cardinals tetras and fork tail blue eyes (and bushynose). I don't think the fish will react well to a tank nuke. Last, last resort.
> 
> I removed the shrimp as I planned to use algaefix before learning it was not available in ontario.
> 
> ...


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

yeah, you don't need a spare tank. I am just going to put the betta and ghost shrimp in an old margarine container or something for the short time it takes me to nuke things. If you have more fish, just use a bucket or two. Everyone should have at least two or three buckets in this hobby.


----------

